# A gift!!!



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

This is a gift from my girlfriend for my birthday!! She also promised that when her budget is better she'll get me an orchid... I got her some plants too from the plant show we had here in town (she had her birthday on 2nd May)!!!! 

I guess this is Sarracenia purpurata, but I am not sure!!! As always there is no name on the label...lol


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

Looks very much like Sarracenia purpurata. The leaves of yours has 
uneven growth, mine the leaves are more evenly grown. The leaves of these 
usually contain water. Your color is different also, I have been told
that it is due to the power of hydrogen.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 10, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a gift from my girlfriend for my birthday!! She also promised that when her budget is better she'll get me an orchid... I got her some plants too from the plant show we had here in town (she had her birthday on 2nd May)!!!!
> 
> I guess this is Sarracenia purpurata, but I am not sure!!! As always there is no name on the label...lol



I'm not an expert but I think you have a hybrid. Close to purpurata but not quite.


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

looked at these photos again. looks like some leaves have an umbrella (extra
hood) over the opening, and some do not. obviously you meant to
exhibit this. mine lack this extra part.


----------



## JeanLux (May 10, 2009)

very nice sarrazenia Thanasis!!! and 2 x Taurus  !! I know about this !! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 10, 2009)

What a sweet present and how cool that your birthdays are so close together. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2009)

:clap: CPs are such interesting plants! 
My sarracenia didn't make it this year.


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: CPs are such interesting plants!
> My sarracenia didn't make it this year.



Ops, my Drosera capensis I got earlier this year did not make it too!!!

And sorry for the name, I meant the plant might be S. purpurea (i think there is not such thing as S.purpurata...lol)


----------



## John M (May 11, 2009)

Very cool! What a nice, healthy plant!


----------



## fbrem (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it the red veined form of S. purpurea. Very nice, most of those are extremely cold hardy. 

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

I am glad you like it and ty for the tips...


----------



## eOrchids (May 12, 2009)

Hey biothanasis,
What you got there is a Sarracenia purpurea ssp venosa.

Hope this helps!


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

It really looks a lot like it!!! Ty eOrchids...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2009)

What a gorgeous plant! S. purpurea is supposed to be the only Sarracenia hardy in my climate, and I have tried it outdoors and it didn't survive. It must have been a less-hardy form. Anyway, great birthday gift!


----------



## eOrchids (May 15, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> What a gorgeous plant! S. purpurea is supposed to be the only Sarracenia hardy in my climate, and I have tried it outdoors and it didn't survive. It must have been a less-hardy form. Anyway, great birthday gift!



Here's a short background of S. purpurea. They can be found along the east coast of North America from Maryland to Canada. The flower of S. purpurea ssp purpurea is the state flower of Newfoundland. There are 2 forms of purpurea. They are S. purpurea ssp purpurea and S. purpurea ssp venosa. Differences can seen between plants. purpurea have long slender pitchers with smooth, waxy feel (almost evergreen). venosa pitchers have short and fat pitchers with a fuzzy feel to them. Purpurea can withstand freezing temperatures then venosa; their leaves can last throughout the season where as venosa, the pitchers generally die back. Also, S. purpurea ssp venosa are more commonly readily available to the market then purpurea ssp purpurea. 

Parvi, it sounds like you had the venosa variety. They are not typical found in Canada; only S. purpurea ssp purpurea may be found which may explain why yours did not last in the cold temperatures. Sorry


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2009)

I would agree that this is _Sarracenia purpurea _ssp. _venosa_. This subspecies is found basically down the east coast of the U.S.A. The subspecies _purpurea_ is found pretty much all across Canada, into the north, and in the northern states. 

biothanasis, what is your climate like? This plant may need colder winter temps than you have. 

parvi_17, there are some good carnivorous plant sellers in Canada, so that you don't get a plant that won't be hardy in your area.


----------



## biothanasis (May 16, 2009)

Hello Kevin!!!

My winter temps are usually around 5oC and lower!!! I guess it is good, isn't it??? But summer temps are above 30oC most of the summer so do I habve to keep it cooler??? And I think I should avoid letting it in full sun (it might get some sun in 12 o'clock in the noon for an hour or so)!!! Please let meknow if it is ok!!! TYIA


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2009)

I'm not sure how much cold they need - maybe some of our Sarracenia growers from warmer areas can comment. It probably would need some freezing. I'm not sure if there is a maximum summer temp., but as long as they are wet, you should be okay. Most, if not all Sarracenias grow best in full sun. I'm pretty sure one hour of sun would not be good enough.


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Kevin said:


> ...Most, if not all Sarracenias grow best in full sun. I'm pretty sure one hour of sun would not be good enough.



Hmmm... I'll see what I can do!!!!! TY Kevin!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2009)

Kevin's right - lots of sun (6+hours/day), wet while in growth (high quality, low salt water only!), and preferably humid conditions. They easily handle up to 38 C (~100 F) in the above conditions. Winters just need a cool down, say around 10 C (50 F) is enough - frost optional. Also, VERY IMPORTANT - no fertilizer of any kind unless you want to say sayonara quickly!


----------



## P-chan (May 18, 2009)

How cool! Nice photos- Happy birthday, too!


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Kevin's right - lots of sun (6+hours/day), wet while in growth (high quality, low salt water only!), and preferably humid conditions. They easily handle up to 38 C (~100 F) in the above conditions. Winters just need a cool down, say around 10 C (50 F) is enough - frost optional. Also, VERY IMPORTANT - no fertilizer of any kind unless you want to say sayonara quickly!



TY for the tips Tom!!! I have it sitting in RO water. When there is no water I let a day pass and then I refill! So far it seems happy! I am reluctant to let it too much under our summer sun. Almost two hours for now! 

TY again!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it likes it here!!! This is how it bloomed!! The last photo is of yesterday! It started like an alien head and ended up with an inflorescence of 5 flowers attached to each other. How can I pollinate it?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2010)

too cool!!! good growing, bravo!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2010)

I've noticed that if a plant flowers it means one of two things - it is thriving or about to die. I think in this case it is thriving. Congrats! I've never tried to pollinate one since they simply set seed by themselves here. Aren't they the coolest flowers?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats on the bloom!

A couple of my sarracenia species (alata, flava, oreophila, leucophylla, minor, purpurea) are in bud as well.

In regards to pollination, there is a structure between the petals. On the opposite side of the structure, there's a small lump. That lump is the stigma. There are 5 of them around the flower. You will also notice the stamen are near by. Determining the flower has been opened a few days, chances are pollen have fallen down at the base of the stigma. It looks like fine powder. Take a paintbrush and gather up some pollen and gently rub against the lump.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2010)

Orchid sex tips!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Orchid sex tips!



:rollhappy:

I am glad you like it!!! eOrchids thank you very much for the info & tips!! I will try tomorrow!! 

Now I need to expand the collection...hehehe:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. It looks like a lantern.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 24, 2010)

cool! I can never get my sarras to flower..


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> I think it likes it here!!! This is how it bloomed!! The last photo is of yesterday! It started like an alien head and ended up with an inflorescence of 5 flowers attached to each other. How can I pollinate it?



Very cool! That's just one flower, by the way. As for pollination, I haven't tried it myself, but try this link for a visual: http://www.rayandtrish.com/Pollinate%20a%20Sarracenia/How%20to%20Pollinate%20a%20Sarracenia.htm Good luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Kevin, thanks for the info!!

This is one flower???? It has 5 compartments and I thought that it is an inflorescence. If you have any particular info about it please onfor me when possible!!! TYTYTY!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, reading the info you sent me, I can understand that there is one flower with 5 entrances / exits...!


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

These were given to me as gifts too for my birthday!!!!














CouldI put the two sarracenia I have along with this Dionea in the same pot?? Could I sit the pot in water (or there is another method)?? I know it is ok with sarracenia, but what about dionea?? Please help!!  TY


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Thanasis.

Same pot- ok.
Pool of water- ok.
There is no way to drown these.


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

Thank a lot Clark! Both for the wish and info...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 9, 2010)

:clap: Great birthday gifts!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2010)

Very nice gifts! I'd recommend you give them as much sun as possible, especially if grown outside. The long trumpeted plants will flop over in the first rain or heavy wind otherwise. As said, keep 'em wet while in growth, but back off a bit during dormancy.


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Tom!!! So they strengthen up with sun!? Hmmmm.... they get almost 3-4 hours of direct sun from late spring to mid autumn. The one that flowered seems to be ok, so I guess it will be ok for the other two too! The Dionea has the same habit with Sarracenias? Most of the traps die in winter and grow back again in spring?


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2010)

All of these are perennial, so they do die back in the fall and come again in the spring. The Dionaea can be grown with the Sarracenia. They like full sun, but 3-4 hours should be okay - more would be better, though. Sarracenias will flop over in the wind and heavy rain - even if grwn outside, but they may be able to 'adapt' to if, ground year-round outside. Habitat shots often show floppy pitchers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2010)

Is there an echo in here? :rollhappy: Yup, give 'em as much sun as you can. You really can't burn them as long as they have adequate humidity and are wet at the roots.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

oh, more light! [where's the realization lightbulb smiley!?]


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2010)

TY all...


----------

